# First cycle + Proviron



## AndrewTheVial (2 mo ago)

Hello, jacked fellows,

I'm starting my first cycle of test e for 16 weeks. I got some proviron also. I know I shouldn't use it for the first time but the price was good and wanted to buy it for future cycles. Test e 500mg a week and thinking to add 100mg of Proviron a day. Can I add proviron on my first cycle? My bro is on it and he says that his mood is off the charts(the good one).


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

You can add what you like to your first cycle, but if your expecting much visually from prov then be prepared to be underwhelmed, if your very lean it gives a good polish look to your physique but its mainly used as a libido lifter and mild ai, but some report feeling good on it, ime it made me arsey, i feel way better on mast then i do prov, 100mg a day is quite high, i doubt you'd even need any ai on that cycle providing your body fat isn't too high and your diet is in good order.


----------



## AndrewTheVial (2 mo ago)

B88F said:


> You can add what you like to your first cycle, but if your expecting much visually from prov then be prepared to be underwhelmed, if your very lean it gives a good polish look to your physique but its mainly used as a libido lifter and mild ai, but some report feeling good on it, ime it made me arsey, i feel way better on mast then i do prov, 100mg a day is quite high, i doubt you'd even need any ai on that cycle providing your body fat isn't too high and your diet is in good order.


I'm lean so just try it for the mood and pumps. I know it's not a muscle-builder compound. And thanks for the reply.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

AndrewTheVial said:


> I'm lean so just try it for the mood and pumps. I know it's not a muscle-builder compound. And thanks for the reply.


It's your first cycle. Keep it simple. It's not a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## AndrewTheVial (2 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> It's your first cycle. Keep it simple. It's not a kid in a candy shop.


Yeah, but Proviron can't give me crazy side effects like tren?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

AndrewTheVial said:


> Yeah, but Proviron can't give me crazy side effects like tren?


Can it not? So you think it doesn't have any side effects? Or can't cause you issue? Think you need to read a bit more about what steroids are and what they do. Particularly in combination.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

First cycle, straight into 500mg a week and you still feel compelled of adding an additional 100mg of proviron.

Okay...


----------

